# 2006 chevy malibu electric steering calibration



## nash65 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi :
I have a 2006 chevy malibu ,and I have a problem with steering system 
I park my car in shopping mall, and thrn when I finsh my shopping I star the car ,and I feel the the steering wheel like a rock ..I could'nt steer it.
I s there any way to reset it please.:sigh:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi nash65

Check to see if there is any oil inside the power steering pump.


----------



## blakesduc (Oct 2, 2009)

under the dash at the base of the steering column above the brale pedal there is a module with two medium size wires going in it unplug those wire and reistall this should reset module or under the hood in the fuse box remove the fuse marked as powersteering and check to make sure it is not blown if so replace if not reinstall and check operation


----------

